
Githood: A minimal GitHub client for iOS, Open Source or in the App Store. - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/3030608868/githood-a-minimal-github-client-for-ios
======
jonsterling
Hi! I'm the developer of Githood, and this post means a lot to me, so thank
you!

Githood is my first experiment in having software be commercial and open-
source at the same time. The idea is that anyone who is capable of compiling
it can do so, and have it for free. My hope is that these people will help to
improve it. For people who don't want the hassle of compiling and
provisioning, the App Store makes it super easy to install.

I'd love to hear the thoughts of the HN community on this licensing model.

